# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλουβιά από μέταλλο.

## pkstar

Δειτε κι αυτο το κλουβακι.....χαχαχα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο να ΄σαι καλά ... δεν δούλευα και έκατσα και το είδα όλο το χειροτέχνημα .... δεν σου κρύβω ότι εκτός από τον θαυμασμό μου και για την υπομονή του ένοιωσα ότι άλλα 45 χρόνια να ζήσω δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο . Για το ίδιο δεν το συζητάμε έτσι...

----------


## birdy_num_num

Oκ, καλλιτέχνης ο κύριος, αλλά είδατε για τί χρησιμοποιείται αυτό το κλουβάκι?

Μου έκανε εντύπωση το μικρό του μέγεθος και έτσι ακολούθησα τα video-links που δίνει το youtube στο τέλος του τελευταίου video.

Το όμορφο κλουβάκι χρησιμοποιείται για να μπει μέσα μια τεράστια (για το μέγεθος τπυ κλουβιού) πέρδικα που δεν μπορεί να κουνηθεί και είναι κράχτης για να πιαστεί μια άγρια πέρδικα.  :redface: 

Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, κάθε χρόνο παράγονται εκατομύρια πέρδικες εκτροφής (παλιά έβγαζα και εγώ), γιατί κάποιος να θέλει να αιχμαλωτίσει τις ελάχιστες που έχουν μείνει ελέυθερες? :Thumbdown:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Πανο μεινε στο κλουβι. το παρακατω αστο, ειναι πληγη ανοιχτη.

----------


## Αντωνης25

πολύ δουλειά....

----------

